# what blank shirt is this?



## imfranklin (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi guys I am tryin to find a blank shirt which have Rn# 21662 and ca#26912?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

RN Search

*RN Type:*RN *RN Number:*21662 *Legal Name:*SPARTA MILLS INC *Company Name:*SPARTA MILLS INC *Business Type:*IMPORTER,WHOLESALER,MANUFACTURING *Address Line 1:*450 BROOME ST *City:*NEW YORK *State Code:*NY *Zip:*10013 *Product Line:*


----------



## imfranklin (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for the reply but i tried to google the company but i couldnt find it. Do you know the website?


----------

